# Handle reprofle WIP



## Danzo (Sep 6, 2018)

Here’s some progress on a rehandle.
Masahiro VC 270 sujihiki, boy this thing had a big goofy, blocky, clunky handle on it. Luckily the bolster was solid, so I could take away quite a bit of material from the bottom, and recontour the whole handle, excentuating the birds beak. Pin holes have been redrilled to align better with the new shape. Im pretty happy with the progress so far, I’ll post again when I get the wood.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Sep 6, 2018)

Cool stuff! How did you take off the old pins? Drill?


----------



## Danzo (Sep 6, 2018)

They’re little rivets so the actual pin hole is much smaller than what it seems from the outside. My method I’ve learned is the path of least resistance. I just grind away the rivets on my disk sander. They usually pop off easily after that


----------



## Gjackson98 (Sep 6, 2018)

Danzo said:


> They’re little rivets so the actual pin hole is much smaller than what it seems from the outside. My method I’ve learned is the path of least resistance. I just grind away the rivets on my disk sander. They usually pop off easily after that



Nice!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice tang reprofile Danzo!

BTW, it took me a year or so of drilling out rivets before I came to your solution to simply grind them away. Derp


----------



## Danzo (Sep 12, 2018)

I got that from you!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 13, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Danzo (Sep 17, 2018)

Almost there


----------



## Gjackson98 (Sep 17, 2018)

Looking great!


----------



## valgard (Sep 17, 2018)

Like!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 18, 2018)

Sexy!


----------



## merlijny2k (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks good! You should become a designer  Did you use solid brass pins?


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks sweet! That some nicely figured walnut?


----------



## Danzo (Sep 21, 2018)

Solid brass pins, and some very nice quality walnut milk. 

All finished up, lighting sucks, and wow i suck at photos.







With some of its bros, say your goodbyes.


----------



## valgard (Sep 21, 2018)

Handle looks amazing


----------



## Danzo (Sep 22, 2018)

valgard said:


> Handle looks amazing



Thanks! I was going for a shigefusa style big beak


----------



## Dendrobatez (Sep 24, 2018)

Was the pin hole closest to the bolster still in the area of the blade that's tempered? I tend to run into that with Japanese knives andand usua have to file the hole out instead of drilling


----------



## Danzo (Sep 25, 2018)

Dendrobatez said:


> Was the pin hole closest to the bolster still in the area of the blade that's tempered? I tend to run into that with Japanese knives andand usua have to file the hole out instead of drilling



I use a hardened bit, the northern most holes usually feel harder, but is never a problem with the right bit. it’s a Chicago Latrobe HSS spade bit.


----------



## Danzo (Sep 25, 2018)

Here’s some more pics in better light


----------



## Gjackson98 (Sep 25, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 25, 2018)

It's freaking sweet, definitely has the Shig western handle vibe! Great job!


----------



## Jon-cal (Sep 25, 2018)

This looks fantastic. Great job. Looks really comfortable compared to where it started


----------

